# New here from Connecticut!



## emberwhimsy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm a 25 year old gal originally from Montreal, Quebec, currently residing out in lovely rural Connecticut!

I've been thinking for many years now of having a less conventional pet around, I've had cats all my life and I finally have my own place so I can make my own rules! I was thinking bearded dragons for a while but right now they're out of my budget.

I have tons of other hobbies, mostly artistic... making jewelry, costuming, writing, etc, so my place is quite full but I just got an extra shelving unit and there seems to be a shelf free for a mantid enclosure or two. ^.^

I've been fascinated by these critters for years. Saw my first one outside of my place of work and just stared at it. I'm normally terrified of bugs but for some reason mantids don't "bug" me at all. Quite odd really! But they look very intelligent (I do realize they are) and they have a very special place in my heart overall.

So.... all that's left to do now is get myself a habitat and a mantid. I'm hoping to find one of the classic green ones that I first saw all those years ago in Montreal (they're giant african ones, right?) but so far no luck in finding any online. XD

What spurred me back into thinking about them was seeing a huge one at Six Flags yesterday. I didn't get a good look at it but I'm pretty sure it wasn't green, and it was quite a bit larger, I need to look up what kind reside here in Connecticut too now that I'm getting curious about it ^.^

Otherwise, I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Orin (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard! The one you remember was probably a European mantis and the one you saw recently was likely a Chinese mantis. Both are usually found as wild and not normally cultured outside their season so you may not be able to find an older nymph or adult. You may want to look for _Hierodula_ or_ Sphodromantis_. Check out the Texas unicorn mantids, very hardy and a spectacular looking native US species.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Ember! Yea Orin is right, probably Chinese though, they are green or brown, click here to view the two different ones, http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...p=0entry0, I will have nymphs of these available in the next month too!


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## emberwhimsy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info ^.^

I'm pretty sure the green one was a chinese one, at least if they live in Montreal. From what I remember that's what it looked like. ^.^

Are chinese mantid's good for beginners? if so, I'm VERY interested in trying to raise some nymphs probably ^.^ How much do you regularily charge?


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

